# GTR 09 Registrations



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone else grab a reg. for their next years car this morning!

It seems the DVLA have decided to cash in on prefixes, there now being at least a two-teir system with popular letter pairs such as "MY" and "OO" having a £400 premium.

For me the three-letters "GTR" were obviously important so the ..09 GTR range was the one I was looking at with prefixes in the basic price category.

Anyway, I have now secured AN09 GTR for my April delivery.

Anyone else?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

VG could be made to look like V6


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats not allowed!


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll look later and play around with prefixes! When will 59 plates be released?


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

59 plates should be June 09........

Keep an eye on www.dvla-som.co.uk and also have a peek at the forthcoming auctions.... There is likely to be some GTR plates coming up on there too.


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

I was there at 8:30  RG09 GTR looked like a low cost no brainer.

MY09 GTR still available but 0009 GTR is now gone.


Rich


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

Ive got "Y# GTR "


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

SH09 GTR bargain too!!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought R200 GTR in March for c£300.


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

I got there early (8:30am) and grabbed GO 09 GTR which I may put up for sale shortly as I also bought EC09 OTY which is a bit more subtle.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

It did take me a minute or two but once i got it - Great plate ! Think people will have to get in quick 'cos i am sure that the DVLA people will see a demand for GTR plates and start rasing prices !


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

I gave away N15 GTR when I sold my R33, should have kept it......


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

my dad was there at 8.30 got RF09GTR RF being his initials


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ZO09 GTR anyone?


----------



## steven2mum (Jan 31, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> I was there at 8:30  RG09 GTR looked like a low cost no brainer.
> 
> MY09 GTR still available but 0009 GTR is now gone.
> 
> ...


I hope it is not still available I pre ordered ( and paid for it) last week through Reg Transfers! I have checked on DVLA and it shows unavailable.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Late 2011.
*? V6 1GTR*

... well, nothing like planning ahead is there? :chuckle:


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*Got me V750... LOL!*



WoREoD said:


> Anyone else grab a reg. for their next years car this morning!
> 
> It seems the DVLA have decided to cash in on prefixes, there now being at least a two-teir system with popular letter pairs such as "MY" and "OO" having a £400 premium.
> 
> ...


Oh aye. Got this last April :squintdan Think mine's a guddan ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

ElvisDrivesAGTR said:


> I got there early (8:30am) and grabbed GO 09 GTR which I may put up for sale shortly as I also bought EC09 OTY which is a bit more subtle.


Nice one and congrats, can't think of a better reg - EC09 OTY is a great plate. Wish I had thought of it!


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

Glad you agree :thumbsup: I thought I was going mad :runaway:


----------



## maddog (Nov 27, 2008)

i have got S444 GTR if anyone is interested, its on the car at the mo but will be coming off soon cos i have my own plate to go on


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*N15MO V* 
I would have thought would be a good one


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

I have T50 GTR to go on mine


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

ToroKuro said:


> Nice one and congrats, can't think of a better reg - EC09 OTY is a great plate. Wish I had thought of it!


I'm having a real problem with this - I cant make it into anything - please tell me what it means....


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> I'm having a real problem with this - I cant make it into anything - please tell me what it means....


Glad I'm not the only one!! :runaway::thumbsup:

D


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

sumo69 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!! :runaway::thumbsup:
> 
> D


Ok, here's a clue: Magazine :squintdan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

evo car of the year? or

ecogoty?


----------



## sjc (Mar 18, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> I'm having a real problem with this - I cant make it into anything - please tell me what it means....


Me too?


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> evo car of the year? or
> 
> ecogoty?


Well "ecogoty" does have a nice ring to it but I think I prefer the other


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

WoREoD said:


> Anyone else grab a reg. for their next years car this morning!
> 
> It seems the DVLA have decided to cash in on prefixes, there now being at least a two-teir system with popular letter pairs such as "MY" and "OO" having a £400 premium.
> 
> ...


I am your number plate neighbour AM09 GTR.:thumbsup: My initials too. 
The saving of VAT is a very thing silver lining to all the current black clouds.

Note to anyone else considering, some of the numbers are only available for purchase up until the end of December.

Regards
AM


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought "S1 GTR" last week for, gulp, £1750. I'm GT-R obsessed. 

I already had "S18 GTR" as well


----------



## jeffsquiz (Feb 21, 2008)

Just got JS 09 GTR for mine, never had pplate before and was surprised at the prices for GTR plates. Wouldn't be surprised if these go up come next year.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

The wife has just asked me which one did i want for xmas, not an easy choice. Plumped for my initials after long deliberation, so PM09GTR has just been bought. Just hope my car doesnt arrive late now.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Just got UF09 GTR...........


----------



## ToroKuro (Jun 23, 2008)

sjc said:


> Me too?


Come on guys! Thought most of you would be Evo readers.

The GT-R won ECOTY '09 (Evo Car Of The Year 2009). I really like the plate for it's subtlety... maybe it's a little too subtle!


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

I have R35 GTR which will look great - especially on the rear square plate !!!!!!


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

GTRAM said:


> I am your number plate neighbour AM09 GTR.:thumbsup: My initials too.
> The saving of VAT is a very thing silver lining to all the current black clouds.
> 
> Note to anyone else considering, some of the numbers are only available for purchase up until the end of December.
> ...


Ha! That's three of us all next door then; I've just ordered AO 09 GTR! I wanted AM ** but it had gone...now I know why! No worries though, happy with AO.

Thanks for the 'end of December' advice and thanks to the OP for the initial heads up.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'll stick with my F1 ARH for now

For some reason AH 09 GTR is more expensive than most of the others!


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

im not sure if my car is coming late may or early june.
So what if I buy xx 59 GTR...will I be able to use it if the car comes early?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

No. You cannot use a number plate to make a car look younger than it is. For example an '09' plate on a '59' car is fine but not a '59' plate on an '09' car


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

No - you can only use the numbers in issue to the first registration date, not those for a future date.

So 09/58/08 etc are fine for up to reg date 31 August 2009.

D

PS 59 reg are not available for reservation until 1 June 2009 anyway


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

so do you think I should just buy the 09 plate I want now..
Not really bothered about it saying 59

Will they sell out?


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

JKRice said:


> I have R35 GTR which will look great - especially on the rear square plate !!!!!!


Can't believe how much u paid for that plate!!


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

peterpeter said:


> so do you think I should just buy the 09 plate I want now..
> Not really bothered about it saying 59
> 
> Will they sell out?



Note from the dvla webiste below; some of the plates are only available until the end of december when I think they get allocated to the different regions (eg WU prefix is Bristol etc) . I presume that come 30th June they will put some back up for sale.

Quote:

_"...The 09 series of registrations can only be purchased from 2nd December 2008. Marks highlighted in green will only be available during December 2008_."

Web address for the dvla 09 GTR search.
DVLA Personalised Registrations


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

Guy said:


> Just got UF09 GTR...........


Top reg. :thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

ToroKuro said:


> Come on guys! Thought most of you would be Evo readers.
> 
> The GT-R won ECOTY '09 (Evo Car Of The Year 2009). I really like the plate for it's subtlety... maybe it's a little too subtle!


I knew there was something troubling me about this. Sorry to be picky but its Evo Car Of The Year 2008 not 9!


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

lol...could be, they might make the series 2 evo car of the year '09......that's not one of my famous axolotl predictions though, don't want to spoil my faultless record as I've got everything right so far


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Got 46 GTR for mine,


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

*DVLA Bargin*

Hi guys I was there at 8.30 got myself RS09 GTR !!! Cannot wait to screw those plates on!! :clap:


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

V24 GTR ready for mine in April 09


----------



## ZXTTdriver (Jul 26, 2003)

I've had some bad experiences with plate spacing in the past, so I decided to play it safer with the GTR - The police say they're really clamping down.

And a quick mention to all those searching reg transfers et al - plates that have not been registered will ALWAYS be cheaper on the DVLA website!!!

I bought 

S80 GTR

for just a couple of hundred quid and I'm dying to put an ' A ' in front to spell "ASBO!"


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

my car costs the same as some of these plates....wtf


----------



## nicherotors (Jun 7, 2008)

Given the car is for my wife we went for M155 GTR - her way of making sure I dont borrow it too much


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

nicherotors said:


> Given the car is for my wife we went for M155 GTR - her way of making sure I dont borrow it too much


secretly buy your own plates, poke her in the eye grab the keys and run....:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

There can only be one choice if you have 8 grand to spend

EAT 911T

:chuckle:


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

I have W23 GTR

I decided not to chance the new plates as I currently have a first queater 2010 delivery and thought it may come forward so just played safe.

Ally


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I went older and got KR55 GTR but as my name is KRISS I think it works rather well - £250 all in. I have X2 CPU on my 911 - 1p sweet for anyone that can guess which industry I work in.

Kp


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

BL09 GTR . . BL being my initials. Dead chuffed (£500)


----------



## RM09 GTR (Dec 13, 2008)

as my user name implies, RM09 GTR, being my initials. 5 months and counting:thumbsup:


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

ElvisDrivesAGTR said:


> I got there early (8:30am) and grabbed GO 09 GTR which I may put up for sale shortly as I also bought EC09 OTY which is a bit more subtle.


Decided to sell GO 09 GTR, so visit the for sale section for details if you're interested...

Cheers,

Elvis.


----------



## MarkyMark 77 (Mar 4, 2008)

ElvisDrivesAGTR said:


> Decided to sell GO 09 GTR, so visit the for sale section for details if you're interested...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Elvis.


£3500?!? You tight Yorkshire bas**** :thumbsup:


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

I got TF09 GTR

(my name is tif so its the best I can get)


----------



## ElvisDrivesAGTR (May 25, 2008)

MarkyMark 77 said:


> £3500?!? You tight Yorkshire bas**** :thumbsup:


Well, if you don't ask...


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

I havent got one yet but know of a car running about with R35 where i live,
was thinking of making an offer on it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hehe, well bearing in mind the name I gave to my R33 and its fame in Evo magazine, and the fact my R35 will be in Fast Fleet too, there was only ever one plate for me: GO02LLA


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Hehe, well bearing in mind the name I gave to my R33 and its fame in Evo magazine, and the fact my R35 will be in Fast Fleet too, there was only ever one plate for me: GO02LLA


Nice plate

So when can we see the car in Evo; my fav car mag btw.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

.... after Skylines that is:nervous:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> Nice plate
> 
> So when can we see the car in Evo; my fav car mag btw.


Shortly after I get my car in April.

I may do a teaser article on the whole GT-R ordering process before that too.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Shortly after I get my car in April.
> 
> I may do a teaser article on the whole GT-R ordering process before that too.


cool

my overall view on the ordering process.....

plus points:clap: ; dealer experience and support has been excellent (Marshall), trip to Goodwood great, Race Academy brilliant (even though it was wet,) motorshow room a nice touch..... and I like the helmet and I just had to try it on the other day:nervous:

not so good ; paucity of info (although offset by this forum,) how long have we waited for this car in the UK!!, handling of tranny/LC stuff in US ( although perhaps this is only visible to the enthusiast.)

so how come you are geting your car first then


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Sounds good:clap:


----------

